# Doman Logon via VPN?



## bthornton84 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey, I posted a similar post in the Networking Forum earlier, but I thought I would restate it a little more specifically here...

I hook up to my office network via a SonicWALL VPN (using the SonicWALL VPN client). My local machine is Windows XP Professional and the remote network is managed by a Windows Server 2003 domain controller. I get connectivity to the network without problems and can even log into individual workstations if I manually enter a password. However, in order to run queries on the SQL 2000 servers, I need to use "Windows Authentication"--which means that I need to be logged into the domain.

I can't just have my machine join the domain because the domain controller won't be available via VPN until I can log in and start the VPN link. So is there another way to log into the domain?

Also, is there any other way to connect to the SonicWALL VPN without their proprietary client? It seems like Windows has this functionality built-in...

Thanks


----------

